# Walthers Kits - Instructions



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I just completed putting together the Walthers Cornerstone Carshop.

Their instructions had one error and one omission. They were headscratchers for me but I finally figured it out.

Is here any value in advising Walthers of the errors in their Instructions?

Mike


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would say certainly there is. They're a reputable company, and the next time they do a production run of that model, I'm sure they would update it.

That said, I did that once, only to receive a nice e-mail back explaining my error (apparently, zi was not the first to report it). Although I was able to salvage some dignity by pointing out that if they were getting multiple complaints, perhaps a clarification was in order.


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks CT. I emailed them last week - no response yet.

Mike


----------

